

A quick and lightweight service for creating disposable email accounts - tonerdo
http://disgui.se

======
edoceo
Neat but, these accounts are already blocked by the user verification service
I use for my SaaS offering. Another service I have to explicitly whitelist :(

~~~
Arnt
What service is that? I mean the user verification service, not yours, but
feel free to tell us about both.

------
nadayar
Why would I want disposable email accounts? (except I'm hiding from the NSA)

------
unicodeveloper
Awesome app..very useful!!!

------
tonerdo
I found it terribly useful

------
3dimension
Great app. suites me well

------
udswagz
is my identity really secure? no https

------
iamlordaubrey
noice app...highly useful!

------
betkom
this makes a lot of sense

------
udswagz
cool app though

